# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu >  các bí kíp đánh lô đề online! GhiLoDe.com đánh lô đề trực tuyến bảo mật số 1 tại 3 miền

## trananvip

*đánh đề trực tuyến gian khổ*
Trên đây là 5 cầu Đánh đề online  dễ,để cho anh em tham khảo,ngoài ra con 1 số cầu nữa,dần dần sẽ đưa hết lên để anh em tham khảo cho vui!còn về số má cầu cáp thì có thể ra có thể kô,vì theo xác xuất kô có cầu nào đi được đến quá 25 ngày,mà cũng kô có cầu nào tắt quá 25,đều là do xác xuất tỷ lệ quyết định,nói như vậy để anh em thấy rằng đã theo nghiệp số má thì phải xác định trước là rất gian khổ,nếu có thời gian đầu tư nghiên cứu sẽ kô thua,nhưng được cũng nhiều... 
Những cầu phức tạp là những cầu đòi hỏi thời gian nghiên cứu và theo dõi bảng kết quả lâu ngày mới tạo ra được những cặp số.
Cách 1
- Đợi con Đánh đề online  nổ 3 nháy xuất hiện. (Chọn con Đánh đề online  này để nuôi)
- Trường hợp có vốn hôm sau đánh lại liền. Ít vốn đợi 3 hôm sau nhào vô nuôi theo kiểu gấp thếp.
(các con Đánh đề online  này có đặc điểm là từ lúc nổ 3 nháy đến lúc nổ lại ít nhất là 0 ngày, còn bình thường thì 3,4 hoặc 5, 6 ngày: (ace lưu ý đôi khi cũng có ngoại lệ: ví dụ con 99 8 ngày, con 17 là 11 ngày...), xác suất nổ trong tuần =90 % (tức là bắt 10 con Đánh đề online  sẽ có một con nổ sau 7 ngày)).
Cách 2
- Đợi con Đánh đề online  có phong độ tốt xuất hiện (nổ nhiều trong 20 ngày)và
- Có tần số xuất hiện dao động từ 1 đến 4 ngày. (Chọn con Đánh đề online  này để nuôi)
Bắt đầu ngày mai 1/9/1010. Mình sẽ nuôi Đánh đề online  64, 47 
Một chút kinh nghiệm Đánh đề online  đề  xin được chia sẽ
chúng ta đã biết giải đặc biệt gồm 5 chữ số , ta mặc định là ngày A có giải đặc biệt là:12345 những chữ số xuất hiện trong giải đặc biệt đó ta gọi là phần nổi của tảng băng
và 5 chữ số còn lại 67890 ta gọi là phần chìm của tảng băng
Cách bắt đề như sau :
Cách 1 - ghép phần băng chìm với băng nổi lại với nhau : 5x5=25 và lộn lại ,tổng số ta có 50 con 
Ví dụ: ngày 08/9 giải ĐB là 17326. Tảng băng nổi là 12367, tảng băng chìm là 04589.
ghép tảng băng nổi và tảng băng chìm với nhau ta có đề ngày 09/9 là: 52
Tương tự kết quả các ngày sau cũng như vậy.
Cách 2 - Ghép toàn bộ tảng băng Chìm với nhau ta có 20 con đề dự định.
Ví dụ: đề ngày 16/9 là 73122; như vậy tảng băng nổi là 1237, tảng băng chìm là các số chưa ra 045689 ghép lại với nhau ta được con đề 06 ra ngày 17/9
Tổng cộng cách 1+2 ta có 70 số dự kiến.
( Xác xuất ra đề trong phần tảng băng nổi rất thấp, có thể 10 ngày mới có 1 ngày ra 2 số đề trong cùng phần tảng băng nổi)
Còn nếu trong mộng thấy bàn tay bị tê cứng, hãy thử kiểm tra xem bạn có đang gặp bế tắc với một vấn ĐB nào đó không.
Mơ thấy gương- đánh đề online : Hình ảnh mà bạn nhìn thấy trong gương cho thấy bạn có nhu cầu muốn khám phá những tính cách của con người đó. Nếu bạn nhìn thấy hình ảnh của người mà bạn rất có cảm tình thì bạn cứ can đảm mà bước tiếp, bởi điều đó chứng minh rằng khoảng cách giữa bạn và người ấy đang dần được rút ngắn.
Mơ thấy chết và sinh nở- đánh đề online : Theo quan niệm của người Việt thì "sinh dữ tử lành", nhưng trong giấc mơ thì nó lại không thể hiện như vậy. Mơ thấy chết không có nghĩa là một điềm xấu mà đơn giản chỉ là sự chia ly hay là sự đơn độc. Còn mơ thấy sinh nở lại báo trước một sự may mắn.
Mơ thấy tuyết- đánh đề online : Tuyết luôn thể hiện sự lạnh lẽo. Bạn là người sợ cô đơn và sợ cả thời gian trôi qua nữa. Nếu bạn mơ thấy đang vo từng nắm tuyết nhỏ chứng tỏ bạn đang nuối tiếc quãng thời gian vừa trôi qua và có ý định níu kéo thời gian.
Mơ thấy mây- đánh đề online : Tinh thần bạn đang bị rối loạn. Giấc mơ báo hiệu một cuộc cãi lộn chuẩn bị xảy ra. Có thể bạn sẽ hờn giận người yêu hoặc đồng nghiệp. Nặng nề hơn là xung đột nổ ngay ra chính trong gia đình bạn.
Mơ thấy giông - đánh đề online : Cho thấy sự khác biệt giữa bạn và người thân. Nếu bạn đã có gia đình thì đó chính là sự khác biệt giữa bạn và chồng (vợ), từ đó nảy sinh nhiều vấn ĐB trong cuộc sống của bạn.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
chỗ đánh đề online tỷ lệ cao chỉ có tại ghilode .com, lo de online uy tin, choi lo de truc tuyen uy tin nhat,  danh de online uy tin, web danh lo uy tin, ghilode lo de, web choi lo de uy tin nhat, danh de uy tin, web bao lo de uy tin, danh de online,  trang web nao chơi số đề uy tín an toan, đánh lô đề  trên trang nào uy tín nhất, cach choi xsmb, lô đề nào uy tín nhất, đánh lô đề trực tuyến, trang lo de online, choi de online o trang nao uy tin,  xin web ghi lo de truc tuyen,  danh lo de online web nao uy tin nhat, danh lode online, ghilode .com, website danh de truc tuyen uy tin nhat, tim dia chi xin so danh lo de, trangghilodeuytin, cac web danh bao lo uy tin, danhlodeonline, web ghi de online,  trang lode online uy tin, danh de online uy tin, site lo de nao uy tin 2017, trang web site nao ghi lo de uy tin , choi lodeonline, web danh de online,  web nao ghi lo de uy tin, trang lo de nao uy tin nhat, các trang web choi lode online uy tín, trang web đánh lô online, web danh de uy tin viet nam, danhdeonline uy tin, tim web choi de, trang web choi lo moi nhat, cac trang web choi lo de, web choi lo de online moi nhat, trang web danh de uy tin nhat viet nam, web lode uy tin, trang web lode ty le cao nhat, lode uy tin, trang web ghi lo de uy tin nhat, dia chi lo de online uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin, trang lode online moi nhat, nhung trang web choi lo de uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin nhat, đánh đề trang web nào uy tín nhất, nhung trang danh lo de uy nhat, web choi lo de online uy tin, web lode uy tin hien nay, ghi lo truc tuyen uy tin, trang web choi lo de uy tin, web ghi lo de nam uy tin, trang web ghi lo de online uytin nhat, cac trang web ghi lo de online, trang web lode online, ghi lo de uy tin, nhung trang lo de uy tin, lo de uy tin online , trang lo de uy tinh nhat, trang web danh lo de truc tuyen uy tin nhat, ghilode uy tin nhat, trang ghilode danh danh de uy tin nhat, choi lo de online o trang web nao uy tin nhat, danh lo truc tuyen uy tin nhat, danh de truc tuyen, danh de online uy tin !

----------

